# Drywall Screws Popping Out of Ceiling



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Several things can cause this.
Not enough screws.
Using 2 X 6's if there's a room above that these are also your floor joist in the room above and the spans to long.
Trying to use 1/2 drywall instead of 5/8.
Drywall was never pushed up tight when screwing it.
Walls were rocked first instead of the ceiling first.
About all you can do now is pop off the old mud over the screws, push up on the rock and drive the screws back in with a screw gun and add more screws.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 3, 2010)

If the ceiling was hung first. Just pull the screws out and fill the holes with mud. The wall sheet will hold it up. 
I always try to avoid screwing the perimeters. I always keep my screws around 8" away. If everything is nice and tight as it should be there won't be a problem. Just remember....a screw that isnt there will never pop lol.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I think the only reason why drywall screws pop is because they were not screwed in all the way to pull the drywall panel into contact with the joist. So all you need to do is screw them in the rest of the way.

Unlike nails, drywall screws will not pull out of the wood as a result of the drywall panel bowing or warping.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 3, 2010)

Actually the leading cause for pops are due to wood shrinkage and structural movement. When a wood framed structure is built, the moisture content in the new lumber is high. Drywall is usually attached with screws within weeks. As time goes by the wood "dries out" and pulls in. This pulls the drywall in with it and pops the screw outward a tiny bit. Furthermore, any area where a screw is placed near the connecting point between two structural members, such as the top plate of a wall and a floor joist, will experience a lot of movement over time and force the screw out. This is why we see a lot of corner bead cracks underneath beams.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Driving your screws too deep will also cause pops. Once you cut the face paper on the drywall, you will have a pop. Lumber "movement" is probably the main cause. Lumber "moves" twice a year, during heating and cooling season. Remove or reset the old screw and add another close to the first one, making sure the drywall is tight to the framing member and don't set too deep.....


----------

